# DAE Webinar on November 15th



## TUGBrian (Nov 2, 2007)

Just an FYI that Holiday Group will be hosting DAE in an upcoming webinar on November 15th.

Link to register for webinar:

https://www.gotomeeting.com/register/132148078



> Join Us for a FREE Webinar on Thursday, November 15th
> Do you know your exchange options? One of the greatest benefits of owning a timeshare is that you can trade your vacation time for stays at other resorts throughout the world! 80% of timeshare purchasers buy with this intention, but few know of all their options when it comes time to making the exchange!
> FREE Webinar - Thursday, November 15th from 5:30 to 6:00 pm PST.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jan 19, 2008)

Did anyone sign up for this and if so was it informative? Does anyone know if there will be another in the near future?
thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 19, 2008)

there were many signups for this and it was very successful...if there are any future webinars they will certainly be announced early on here on the forums!


----------

